# A $9.99 guage thats not bad



## Tedstor

Small world. I'm the author of the negative review. 
I actually gave up on the HF tool, took the hardware off, and used it on a shopmade gauge. Honestly, if you can find it on sale and apply a 20% coupon, its worth buying just for the hardware. But as I said before, the tool I recieved was complete crap.

Its good you were in a position to pysically inspect and hand select the gauge you bought. This is definitely not a product that should be bought via internet.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for rewiew and for copy the two others too superdav 
I have bought a fairly expencive ECE many years ago one you have to flip
to engage both pins both the way its cable of chatter down a pineboard nearly
make me giving up on using handtools 
if it wasn´t for the lesson´s I had in primeryschool and knew they shuold work 
I just didn´t knew what to do about it before I joined L J 
have seen other brand´s that not hold up to be used and the finished destroyd fast
soo….

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721

Wow Tedstor it is a small world. Most of the stuff that ends up being crap we wind up making something else out of it. And I will say this, there are major differences between the one I bought 2 years ago and the one I got a month ago.
I feel your frustration Dennis, and the help of the LJ's on the really strange issues that you probably can't find the answer in a book. As far as the finish I think its shellac, they are made in India.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

I have just seen one newr crown or was it marbles at Mads´s home 
that didn´t look good at all neither brass or screws was in good shabe 
lack was falling of and compared it to an old one he has too
looked a lot better and had this speciel feeling when you tuched it 
I think its becourse they use a waterbased hard lack now a days 
can´t take the ding and punches over a time periode 
as if they had used something ells that was a little softer or a oil treatment

Dennis


----------



## superdav721

I totally agree Dennis. The older oil bases are repairable.


----------



## stefang

Thanks for the review Dave. Sometimes the cheap stuff is good, but an experienced eye helps to judge that at the point of sale.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Mike. I'll gamble ten dollars on a tool. I am just scared of there big stuff. I bought 2 air compressors and have since made a grill out of one and a boat anchor out of the other


----------



## mochoa

Funny, now there is only one 4star review on the HF site. The negative reviews are gone.

I've been wanting to get one but the reviews scared me away. I'll go to the store and open it up before buying it.

Thanks for posting your review!


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Mauricio.
I have 2 and they have done me well.
I have made 3 and rarely pick those up.


----------

